# Looking for two stories



## Lamebrain (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm looking for two stories I remember but can't for the life of me find

1. A story where a man freezes time and changes a woman into a bbw gradually by changing what her life was like before that moment and watching as she gains weight. I think she is put under the spell with a pudding cup.

2. A story that features two girls. One of the girls obtains an amulet that changes her physically into what another person desires. I can't remember most of the story but I remember it ended with the other girl putting on the amulet and gaining a lot of weight.


----------



## mp7251 (Dec 29, 2016)

#2 http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30315


----------



## Lamebrain (Dec 29, 2016)

Close but i dont think this is the right one.


----------



## Lamebrain (Jan 12, 2017)

Someone actually found me #1 on another website

http://www.writing.com/main/view_item/item_id/1384446-Pigs-Feed-Pudding


----------

